# Just for fun... How many points?



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

How about a contest?

Who on here has the highest total amount of bonus/preference points? They can be for any big game animal, in any state.

I have 19 points in 5 states. Some for deer, elk, pronghorn, moose, and sheep. I know of at least one forum member who has me beat on moose points alone, so I'm interested to see just how many some have.

Winner gets 6 cred points. Let the games begin!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

California-18
Nevada-22
Oregon-12
Wyoming-11
Utah-25+20 antlerless

Oops, forgot bear and cougar in Utah. Add 8 more points.


Thanks for reminding me that I'm an idiot.------SS


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I thought about liking the SS post but it makes me sad so I refrained. I'm a newbie to the points game as I spent the first 25+ years hunting GS Deer on private property and didn't need points.

Currently:

Moose - 8
LE Elk - 4
LE Deer - 1

(All in UT)


----------



## Hoytguy (Apr 2, 2014)

70 total points in Utah :shock:. One of these days I will draw!!!!

Antlerless Deer 6 
General Buck 1 
Dedicated Hunter 2 
Doe Pronghorn 2 
Elk Bull 18 
Antlerless Elk 8 
Mountain Goat 5 
Bull Moose 0	Drew tag in 2011
Antlerless Moose	10 
Bear 15 
SWAN 1 
Cougar 2


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I have 59 points in Utah, Colorado, and Wyoming.

Utah:
20 moose
8 cougar
1 bull elk
5 bear
1 bison
4 LE deer
5 gen deer
2 cow elk
1 antelope

My son has 85 points in Utah, Colorado, Wyoming, and Arizona.

My Wife has 39 points in Utah and Wyoming.

My Daughter has 14 points in Utah, Colorado, and Wyoming.

Unfortunately you have to have points to play and its still no guarantee. We have a lot of hunts coming our way but some are still a ways off. Diversity of species and states makes it so we have options to hunt something every year.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Uh, I think I'm not going to look at this thread again. Just discouraging...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If it was a couple of years ago I would have a lot more but I have been cashing them in the last couple of years.

So right now I have: 

45 points in Utah
7 points in Colorado
15 points in Wyoming
19 points in Arizona
total of 88

Cashed in points the last 3 years
15 Utah
10 in Arizona
39 points in Colorado


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't even know what I have in Utah let alone the other states I flush money in lol

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

33 Utah points for me. Still haven't manned up to start the out of state points. 

3 LE deer
6 Antlerless deer
2 General deer
2 Doe Pronghorn
11 Bull Moose
9 Antlerless Moose


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

0 LE Elk (Tag this year, had 14)
13 Moose
6 Cow Elk
9 Cow Moose
3 Doe Lope
5 Doe Deer
5 WY Deer
5 WY Lope
3 WY Elk
So I guess 49 total, in other words not enough.


----------



## naturalist (Aug 20, 2011)

Utah LE elk - 24


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Utah Bighorn Sheep - 2  I don't bother with the LE stuff, only the general season hunts. When waterfowl hunting goes to LE and blind draws I will be done.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Utah-
2 - Gen Season Deer
1 - LE Deer
1 - Mtn. Goat
1 - Antlerless Moose
3 - Doe Pronghorn

(Cashed in 12 LE Elk and 13 LE Bighorn in the past two years)

Colorado
7 Deer
7 Elk

Wyoming-
8 Deer (9 when I buy a point this year)
8 Elk (9 when I buy a point this year)
2 Antelope (3 when I buy a point this year)

Oklahoma (Who would have thought?? One day, I'll draw the Witchita Mtns elk tag)

These are approximates, but I probably have around 7 for elk and 3 for deer. OK doesn't make searching your points available online though, so I'd need to call them to figure that out.

So roughly 40 "hard" points (43 when I apply for the 2016 WY points) and another 10 or so in OK...give or take.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Clarq said:


> Winner gets 6 cred points.


Do you get cred points for drawing points? If you have a pile of draw points, it means you have been losing a lot on draws and haven't been hunting, right?

The big exception is Utah General deer. Any one with real cred will hunt deer every year in a nice unit and accumulate a point as well, thanks to the loophole.

FWIW, 
LE Elk-6
Buff-4
Antlerless Elk-2
General Deer-2


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Bison - 16 
Elk - 10
Cow Elk - 3
All in Utah.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

naturalist said:


> Utah LE elk - 24


My wife's uncle has 23. Its an obsession after about 18 he says.


----------



## twall13 (Aug 2, 2015)

All in Utah for now. 
Elk- 11
Anterless elk- 1
LE Deer- 2
Bison- 2
Moose- 9
Anterless Moose- 1
Swan- 1
Plus a preference point for the general season deer tag I didn't draw this year... 

I'm looking forward to the day I can start cashing some of them in but I'm afraid with point creep I'll be waiting quite awhile on the Elk and moose.


----------



## Swampy_Dog (Oct 4, 2015)

Cashed in 5 LE deer points this year so now I can start building up LE elk points but my remaining points are:

UT

GS deer-2
Doe deer-7
Cow elk-2
Cow moose-1
Bison-7
Swan-2
Cougar-2

Had bear tag in 2014 so I'm looking forward to 2017 being able to put in for that again.

And just 2 doe antelope points in Wyoming, so that makes a total of 25 points.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Catherder said:


> Clarq said:
> 
> 
> > Winner gets 6 cred points.
> ...


Would somebody pm me and let me know how people continue to accrue general deer points in the later years of the "loophole". It seems like when you get to 5 - 6 points your odds of drawing your first choice are really high.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I didn't know they offered points for antlerless hunts in WY. Thought it was just a straight up draw...at least it is for non-residents.

As to the comment about elk points being an obsession after 18, I gotta believe that's true. After that long, they probably become an adopted family member, and once that happens why would you actually give them away??? Just keep on accumulating them...it's a sign of your prowess...or something like that. All said tongue-in-cheek of course.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Idratherbehunting said:


> Would somebody pm me and let me know how people continue to accrue general deer points in the later years of the "loophole". It seems like when you get to 5 - 6 points your odds of drawing your first choice are really high.


Find 2 or 3 people with 0 points and apply as a group with them. It will bring your average down and prevent you from drawing.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Clarq said:


> Idratherbehunting said:
> 
> 
> > Would somebody pm me and let me know how people continue to accrue general deer points in the later years of the "loophole". It seems like when you get to 5 - 6 points your odds of drawing your first choice are really high.
> ...


That's what I was thinking. I just looked at the draw odds. Some people have a lot of points!

So if I drew my "1st Choice" and I turned the tag back in, I'd get my points back, right?

Now what if I drew in a group application? Say I have 12 points and everyone else has 0. So average of 3 points. We all draw and I turn my tag back in. I'd get all 12 points back, correct?

Sorry. That's my last question so I don't derail the thread further.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Idratherbehunting said:


> That's what I was thinking. I just looked at the draw odds. Some people have a lot of points!
> 
> So if I drew my "1st Choice" and I turned the tag back in, I'd get my points back, right?
> 
> ...


See highlighted portions on attached pic - forgot to highlight 6(A), that seems to be the most applicable. From what I gather, you would get your points back if everyone in the group also turned their tags back in. There is the part in 7(B) that could be applicable.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Perfect. Thanks. So there is a point where the points will reset if they hunt.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Catherder said:


> Do you get cred points for drawing points? If you have a pile of draw points, it means you have been losing a lot on draws and haven't been hunting, right?
> 
> The big exception is Utah General deer. Any one with real cred will hunt deer every year in a nice unit and accumulate a point as well, thanks to the loophole.


I can see what you're saying. I guess my thinking was that points = opportunity, which is a good thing to have as a hunter.

You don't lose points for drawing a second choice in Wyoming, either.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

My point totals:

Utah - 13
Wyoming - 20
Arizona - 20
Colorado - 15
Nevada - 15

Being that I am in my late 20's, I possibly could get deer, elk, sheep tags for each of the 5 western states by the time I am 80! Heck, I might even be able to draw a couple mountain goat tags! 

Grand total - 83 points.


----------



## IDHunter (Dec 17, 2007)

I now have 312 after not drawing a single tag this year.

What do I win?


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Points???:shock:


----------



## IDHunter (Dec 17, 2007)

stillhunterman said:


> Points???:shock:


Yep. I've been hearing for years that I'm going to draw a ton of tags all at once. How about we just start with one. At some point I have to draw...right?

The points game is getting old fast. If I could get all of my application fees back in exchange for the points I would. Now I feel I'm in too deep to stop.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

IDHunter said:


> I now have 312 after not drawing a single tag this year.
> 
> What do I win?


You win bragging rights!

or

Maybe our condolence.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

IDHunter said:


> I now have 312 after not drawing a single tag this year.
> 
> What do I win?


Perhaps you need to rethink some of the units that you are putting in for.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

22 total points in Utah for me (LE elk, moose, GS deer, DH deer, and antlerless pronghorn).
I had a bunch of antlerless elk points but cashed them in last year. I should draw the LE elk tag I want in the next year or two. The only one I'm in for the long haul will be moose... I may carry those points until I die.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Just cause I want to make you all feel good about your points.... I only have 3 points here in Utah. I didn't realize how many points it took to draw some hunts until being on here since I grew up only doing the GS deer hunt. Good thing I'm still young I guess!


----------



## sambo3006 (Feb 25, 2016)

I had 72 total Utah points uttil I drew Wasatch late elk this year with 12 points.
Colorado 8 elk points, 4 deer points.
Iowa 4 deer points.
Missouri 3 deer points.
Wyoming 2antelope points.

So looks like 81 total points. I'm just about through playing the points game. I've had some great hunts on OTC and left over tags the last several years.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm currently lower than I've been in the past 8 years because I drew my bear tag last year (8 pts.) and my deer tag this year (9 pts.). Now I'm left with 11 UT moose points. I'll start building elk again next year. 

Even at the height of my point accumulation last year (26 pts.), I was no where near what some of you folks have. However, I've only applied in another state once (WY) and I drew my first year. :grin:


----------



## IDHunter (Dec 17, 2007)

Critter said:


> Perhaps you need to rethink some of the units that you are putting in for.


Seems like a reasonable thing to assume.

Here are a few I've put in for recently off the top of my head.

Antelope hunt in Utah. 2 tags available, 5 applicants. I did not draw.

Elk hunt in Utah. 2 tags available, 3 applicants. I did not draw.

Deer hunt in Wyoming. 6 tags available, 8 applicants. I did not draw.

I'm sure I can find more over the years.

Rarely if ever do I put in for the top units in each state. This year I can't think of one single top unit I put in for. I do however want to draw the best tag that I can with the points I have. I mainly archery hunt and usually put in for those.

Some people just have bad luck and I'm on a streak right now. That's ok, there are some fantastic general season tags that I'm able to get every year in Idaho and Utah.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Your luck sounds like mine. 

I can put in for a hunt that has 100 applicants and 99 tags and be the one that doesn't draw. 

I put in for the Book Cliffs ML deer two years ago as a non resident and was one of 2 non residents that didn't draw with max points. I managed to draw the tag last year with max points. 

But look at it this way, the odds are now in your favor for your Utah elk hunt and getting better on the antelope.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

19 points for Utah LE elk. Haven't got to do a LE elk hunt yet but I got lots and lots of these really cool point thingies. Can't wait to cash them in on a Mt. Dutton Premium tag someday.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

oh...and 12 or 13 moose points. Can't remember which. Probably doesn't even really matter on that one. My best bet on ever whacking a moose is driving back and forth on I-80 til my old Chevy Silverado finds one.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

IDHunter said:


> stillhunterman said:
> 
> 
> > Points???
> ...


I hear you on the points game getting old. Why not put in for units that are not the premo, top of the list units? Most of the upper middle-tier units will provide a very good hunt.

I think people get to the point where they're invested so far that actually pulling a tag, and the expectations that go with it, is somewhat scary. Find a unit you like and can draw, then pull the trigger!! With 300+ points, that shouldn't be a problem, BUT to each their own.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Just because one accumulates a ton of points doesn't mean that they aren't hunting a lot. In my case the opposite is true. I have a handful of OTC hunts that I have done for years. I accrue points for hunts that I think would be epic if drawn but often times would rather just keep with my old habits. Once I get to where I can pull a tag that I want with points, I try to work it into the schedule. With only 3 weeks of vacation available for hunting and fishing each year, one must have priorities. -----SS


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I still have 35 Utah points, even after cashing in some 25 the last couple years.

I also have max deer and elk ( 11 each ) for Wyoming.......
Plus 4 antelope. 26 total there....


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Some states, I just buy points - because I am looking for a particular area to hunt and I might as well put in for other species. 

Arizona - 10 points - Can draw Coues and might one year, will put in for the strip until that day comes. Also, waiting for a Mongollon rim late elk tag.

Colorado - 2 points - Looking to hunt deer in Granby and Elk in the Colorado Book Cliffs

Nevada - 20 points - I just want to hunt Mule Deer on the Rubies with a gun and pretty much just throwing apps at everything else. 

South Dakota - 4 points - Can draw deer in the black hills, would love to do a whitetail hunt one year. 

Utah - 30 points - So many draws and not a lot of points. Should be in good shape for pronghorn, swan, and general deer in the future. 

Wyoming - 2 points bought the other day for bighorn and moose. 

In non point states - I want to hunt Prince of Wales for black bears and Sitka blacktails one year and I would love a Gila smokepole elk tag. 

It used to be the phrase you will run out of health, before you run out of money. 

It is now that you will run out of public land to hunt, before you run out of health and money.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

right now i got 53 points all in Utah. might be 54 or 55 after this month. 

turkey-3
le deer-2
ge deer-1
buck antelope -7
doe antelope -1
bull elk-7
cow elk -3
bull moose-14
cow moose-6
bear-5
cranes-2
swan-2


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Utah
Turkey 2
Doe Proghorn 1
Elk Bull 5
Antlerless Elk 2
Desert Sheep 11
swan 2

Wyoming.
Sheep 11
Buck deer 5
Elk 7
Antelope 4
doe antelope 3

Idaho
15 for Sheep 

Arizona 
14 for Sheep 

Colorado 
4 for elk 

So that is a total of 86... 

:mrgreen:


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

I only put in for Utah
LE Deer = 0 (tag in 2009 and 2012)
General Deer = 0 (Tag this year)
Pronghorn = 0 (tag this year)
Bull Elk = 0 (tag in 2010)
Antlerless = 3
Moose = 5
Bear = 0 (tag this year)


Guess that make 8 total. What do I win?:mrgreen:


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

3 LE Deer Utah
3 Antlerless elk Utah
While out of state hunts have been fun in the past trying to keep up on all the rules now days is not worth the hassle anymore for me.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

tallbuck said:


> Utah
> Turkey 2
> Doe Proghorn 1
> Elk Bull 5
> ...


I was under the impression that Idaho did a random sheep draw with no points...

Nice haul. Hopefully some of those sheep points pay off someday.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Only have them in Utah and have 51
Buck Deer 8
Anterless Deer 6
Doe Pronghorn 3
Bull Elk 1
Anterless Elk 1
Bison 1
Bull Moose 12
Anterless Moose 1
Bear 12
Swan 1
Cougar 5

Some of them I just quit wasting money on.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Clarq said:


> I was under the impression that Idaho did a random sheep draw with no points...
> 
> Nice haul. Hopefully some of those sheep points pay off someday.


Yeah your right.... No points, but putting in for years and years and years... I had a brain fart that way! got to wrapped up with utah and forgot to mention that!


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

Utah:
Antlerless Elk - 1
Bear - 9
Cougar - 7
Doe pronghorn - 1
general buck - 2
Mountain Goat - 10
Pronghorn buck - 1
Turkey - 1
LE Elk - 0 - Drew this year.
OIL Bull Moose - 0 - Drew in 2006

Wyoming:
Deer - 3


----------

